
Who Needs Flash? New WebGL And HTML5 Browser Game Sets Tron’s Light Cycles In 3D - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/06/who-needs-flash-new-webgl-and-html5-browser-game-sets-trons-light-cycles-in-3d/
======
nkassis
This is definitively a great game. New twist on the old light cycle game.

As far as I know, molehill, adobe's 3D engine is not yet released so I don't
think it's fair to talk about WebGL vs Flash yet. We will have to see if
molehill can solve some of the issues that WebGL is dealing with (old cards,
missing opengl drivers, inconsistent features available on GPU preventing the
use of important extensions ...) My bet is it won't have more luck without
resorting to software rendering in many cases.

